# any pizza delivery guys?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Im starting next week. I was wondering what I can expect in pay for a 4-5 hr shift. Thanks


----------



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

When it's not busy, be prepared to work in the store. assemble pizza boxes, wash and rinse the pizza platters (?), sweep the floor, stock soda, help customers when they come in to pick up their order, answer the phone for orders....

The place where I worked, it was customer first. We had to try and clear out the customers as much as we can before we could take the orders and deliver them.

Good luck.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

Pretty much what he said if you are not driven you are makes boxes putting orders away answering phones dealing with people. 

Money is what ever your hourly is plus if you get a delivery fee and tips and all that depends on state and the market you are in and also the how well known the shop is. Also how long you worked there plays a part in it as well. 

So money wise hourly plus nothing to buying Gucci flip flops 

Also hope you don't mind driven in shitty weather snow ice and rain are always fun.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Torin said:


> Pretty much what he said if you are not driven you are makes boxes putting orders away answering phones dealing with people.
> 
> Money is what ever your hourly is plus if you get a delivery fee and tips and all that depends on state and the market you are in and also the how well known the shop is. Also how long you worked there plays a part in it as well.
> 
> ...


Did most people tip? Do people pay with debit or credit and do they tip on the card?


----------



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

Some do and some don't. If you deliver the pizza early, you might get a big tip. But I don't know the market in your area.

Yes, they use their cards and some put the tip on the card already. Some also pay cash. Which means, they would have to pay you when get to their place. They might tip you, they might not. Better not to expect that they tip you so you don't get disappointed. In some cases, they'll ask for change. You are not allowed to carry more than $20 in change (but maybe it depends on the pizza place). If you don't have enough change, you might be required to go back to the pizza place and get the change (don't leave the pizza with the customer, you have to bring it with you and bring it back).


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

finished my first 5 hour shift and did decently. $100 before I had to account for gas/wear and tear.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Did most people tip? Do people pay with debit or credit and do they tip on the card?


like i said it depends on the market most ppl tip how much idk. i dont live and work in the area but in gen you can make money


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Im starting next week. I was wondering what I can expect in pay for a 4-5 hr shift. Thanks


$50.00-$70.00 cash tips.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> Im starting next week. I was wondering what I can expect in pay for a 4-5 hr shift. Thanks


Makes uber look bad.

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

tips averaged about $5-6. My biggest tip was $12


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Torin said:


> like i said it depends on the market most ppl tip how much idk. i dont live and work in the area but in gen you can make money


I used to deliver pizza in one city 5:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. On the end I have an average of $30 on tips a day. After months I quit.
Then, I started to deliver pizza in another city, same hours. I could make $50+ each night and around $70+ on weekends.

As Torin said, it depends on the market.


----------



## Dakota1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I delivered pizza in southern Marin county, Ca. For over14yrs..average around $25-30 per hour if not more..it all depends on how popular the pizza parlor is and how many deliveries you get in a shift..you might get a no tip here and there..and $40 or more here and there...expect to recieve 15% of bill total plus hourly pay in my case it was $13 per hour+54cent per mile mileage reimbursement....This was from working at Round Table Pizza a busy store


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I love doing deliveries, the bad thing is that the person that runs the app is getting too many drivers onboard, she lost a few of the good drivers already.
I was making over $ 100 bucks a day on two 3 and 4 hour shifts, now is down to 60-70, still not bad since I do Uber and Lyft also so my averages still above $20.00 bucks an hour.


----------

